# FOHBC National show this weekend



## appliedlips (Aug 3, 2010)

Who all plans on attending? It should be a great show, look forward to seeing some of you there.


----------



## idigjars (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Doug!  I'll be there.  Are you bringing anything to sell?  If you have any jars or colored Piso's to sell please let me see them.  Best regards.  Paul


----------



## georgeoj (Aug 4, 2010)

I will be set up and am expecting a great show. The last national show that I set up at was the bicentenial show in St. Louis. George


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Aug 4, 2010)

I will be setting up......driving in Saturday morning. Look forward to a great show!

 Jerry


----------



## justanolddigger (Aug 4, 2010)

I'll be there, I am setting up with Paul and a great digger from Michigan, Tony. Look us up!
 Bill


----------



## Brains (Aug 5, 2010)

bring some insulators for me, and maybe some ohio sodas.  The show starts on friday, right?


----------



## idigjars (Aug 5, 2010)

Hello, I believe that dealer setup starts at noon and early bird passes start at 1pm on *Saturday*.  Best regards to all.  Paul


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Aug 6, 2010)

I will be there Sat and Sunday.


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 6, 2010)

Paul, I'll be bringing a few things but not much as I am sharing a table and haven't had time to prepare anything. No jars or Piso's however.. I look forward to seeing you, Bill, Nate and any others on here I have not met. We are leaving in the morning so we can get some dirt on us along the way.


----------



## grime5 (Aug 6, 2010)

ill be there.leaving around 6am. all you guys look me up. i will have a ford hat on and be hunting coke bottles. i have 2 tables rented and should have around 1000 bottles with me. everyone find me. later greg


----------



## georgeoj (Aug 9, 2010)

I left for the show at 2am Sunday morning. No trafic at that time in the morning so the drive, while long, went very well. The show was huge and there was nearly every kind of antique bottle and jar that you could imagine. The show, like almost every one these days, was never packed but there was a steady flow of buyers/lookers until about 2pm. I took some pictures of one exhibit which I am going to post in the fruit jar section. Sales, after a slow start, went well for me and the show did not dissapoint. If you have any interest in jars, take a look at the pictures that I will post of the most fantatic midget/small mouth pint collection that I have ever seen.[8D]
 George


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is a picture of the show before it was open for general admission.


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Aug 9, 2010)

Some of the prices were unreal this guy had this one and two others around the same price range just standing on his table out in the open!!!???


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice table full of flasks


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Aug 9, 2010)

.


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice display...


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Aug 9, 2010)

Poisonous Table []


----------



## Dean (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello all,
 I just returned home from the FOHBC National Show.  Picked up a few and left some(literally), but a special thanks to bottlechaser62 (Jerry Moffitt) as I left the show ahead of him and left a box of Arkansas drugstore bottles behind that I had purchased from him and he was able to chase my cell number down and catch us in Cincinnati and return the bottles.  Many T H A N K S again,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Aug 9, 2010)

You should have dropped by and said Hi. I was in section M. I had a chance to meet some of the forum members and they were nice enough to pose for a few mug shots!

 Here's a shot of Dennis aka "Celerycola". His table was just down the aisle from mine.


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Aug 9, 2010)

This is Dean Marvel aka "Dean"- big collector of Arkansas bottles and Cathedrals. He brought along a friend Rufus T. Buie, who I remembered from the Little Rock bottle club when I was about 12 yrs old. Dean, I will keep my eye for that South Mcalisters!


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Aug 9, 2010)

This is Paul aka "Idigjars". Paul, thanks for some great bottles! You will be hearing from me real soon. My wife may have to buy me some early Xmas presents! Please tell Bill thanks for me. Those were a great addition to my collection.


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's Greg aka "grime5". He and his wife were just across the aisle in same row. Great meeting you and your wife this weekend!


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 9, 2010)

[]  Looks like a grand show.  Wish we could have been there.


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Aug 9, 2010)

Some of the great displays!!


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Aug 9, 2010)

Tom's display of Udolphos


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dennis' display of celery colas.


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice display of Fruit Jars.


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Aug 9, 2010)

I think these were all Globes.


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Aug 9, 2010)

It was my first federation show and now I look forward to next year in Memphis. See you all there.


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 9, 2010)

Is that where it is next year?   Sweet, maybe we will be back on our feet.  It's close enough to drive me thinks..


----------



## texasdigger (Aug 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Indianabottledigger
> 
> Some of the prices were unreal this guy had this one and two others around the same price range just standing on his table out in the open!!!???


 

 What was this bottle?  I am no bitters expert, and can't tell what makes this one so valuable.  It is a nice bottle, but for that price I could come up with a ton of bottles.
 I hope he was willing to deal a bit on that price.  Truly I am not trying to be insulting to his pricing.  I just am interested.

 Brad

 Sure wish I could have been there, but I would bet Texas bottles are few, and far between at an Ohio show!


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 10, 2010)

Its a homestead bitters.  I doubt he was being serious with that price... He probly just wanted to show it off and it wasnt for sale.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 10, 2010)

Take the 6 out and you'd be a little closer to reality.  Looks more like a "Buy it now" on eBay!  Exceptional color though.


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Aug 10, 2010)

Here are the other two he had on the table......


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Aug 10, 2010)

.


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Aug 10, 2010)

I think he was hoping this guy would buy them? [] Gold star for the first person who names him.


----------



## grime5 (Aug 10, 2010)

looks like there were some people from here i didnt get to meet.wish i had got to meet everyone.seems like i didnt get to talk much with the ones i met. but it was nice to put a face with everyones names. later greg


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Aug 10, 2010)

Here is another nice display from the show.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 10, 2010)

> I think he was hoping this guy would buy them?  Gold star for the first person who names him.


 
 http://www.americanbottle.com/admin/media/1265327842ferdwithfish.jpg


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 10, 2010)

_ have seen his picture several times but never his name._


----------



## edndlm (Aug 10, 2010)

Ferd Meyer , not sure spelling of last name .


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Aug 10, 2010)

Picture doesn't count gunth! Edndlm wins Ferdinand Meyer


----------



## PrivyCheese (Aug 10, 2010)

Ferd Meyer....Past President of the Baltimore Antique Bottle Club, Brother of current treasurer of the Baltimore Antique Bottle Club Chuck Meyer. Ferd has a collection that would absolutely blow your mind......Think color run!


----------



## PrivyCheese (Aug 10, 2010)

OOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPSSSS My ptrevious post I said he was past president.....My mistake....Past Show chairman for the Baltimore Show


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 10, 2010)

> Picture doesn't count gunth!


 
 sorry , I'm always a bit cautious about posting people's names on open forums, especially if I dont know them personally.


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 10, 2010)

Its actually Ferdinand Meyer                                            III his father was the past show chairman. And hes a really nice guy. I've sold him a few things for his collection.

 Chris


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Aug 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ya I guess you are right![8|] I don't know him personally but he has been on some other web pages such as the on your pic came from....If admin thinks I was wrong for posting his name please remove. I dont want to offend anyone.

 And since you have a point you can have a gold star also![8D]


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 11, 2010)

I doubt the admin or anyone else cares, its just my own preference with the internet being what it is.


----------



## jays emporium (Aug 11, 2010)

The 2011 National show will be in Memphis, but does anyone know the dates yet?


----------



## Dragon0421 (Aug 12, 2010)

I will have to go to the memphis show anyone know when it will be.


----------



## nomorecop (Aug 13, 2010)

Great Show in Wilmington.  If you were a jar collector you were in hog heaven.  Show date for Memphis in 2011 is June 24,25,26.


----------



## glass man (Aug 24, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE POSTS AND THE WONDERFUL PICTURES!

 SO GOOD TO SEE FACES OF THE PEOPLE ON ABN!

 WHAT SOME WONDERFUL BOTTLES!

 MAN I WISH WE COULD GO TO MEMPHIS! NOT ONLY FOR THE BOTTLE SHOW,BUT ALSO CAUSE I LOVE BLUES MUSIC..AND THIS IS THE PLACE FOR THAT..PLUS GRACELAND AND DA KING! JAMIE


----------



## div2roty (Aug 24, 2010)

the FOHBC mag had two cool articles on Ferds collection with lots of pics.  If there website was better you could probably see both articles with pics, but here is a link to the second article, although if my memory is correct the first article had the better pics

 http://www.fohbc.com/PDF_Files/Glass%20Passion%20and%20Color.pdf


----------

